# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Need A Band Name

## Scotti Adams

...Im starting a new band...got any ideas?

----------


## AlanN

If you have any kin in the band, how about the Adams Family? (although the old show was spelled Adamms and there may be a copyright thing, too). 

"They're creepy and they're spooky, mysterious and wooky, they're altogther ooky, the Adamms Family."

----------


## dirk van coevorden

"Beam me Up" ? scotti & starfleet? :D

----------


## Scotti Adams

I like that Dirk....no kin in the band Alan....or that would be a possibility

----------


## ira

somewhere on this or a similar site, i remember a band name generator?????

----------


## AlMc

Magnus and the mule lovers

----------


## Ken Berner

How about "Barb's Wire Company"? No? Then maybe "Handpicked"! Last, but not least, "Vintage Whine".

Lots of luck to you and your group!!!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..hey..thanks guys...keep 'em coming

----------


## GaryM

I liked "The Bluegrass Buds" but it wouldnt fly with our guys.

----------


## jim simpson

The Haiku String Band

----------


## Crowder

I think it has to include "Mountain", "Foggy" and either "Family" or "Brothers". That kind of narrows it down.

I think if I ever had a bluegrass band I'd call it "Unleaded Grass". But I'm not very creative

----------


## GaryM

ok... how about "Foggy Bluegrass Buds"

----------


## ethanwalnut

"Smokey Gulch Pals"
is what the cafe's own Random Bad Bluegrass Band Namer came up with..

----------


## handpicked

I think Handpicked is a great suggestion! I used it once for a band that played about 3 gigs. 

I've got a buch of ideas for dog names, but bands are more difficult...I always wanted to use the name Rocket Science, but never have.

 Mike

----------


## Stringbender

Lloyd and the Bluegrass Loar 
BMW and the BRW's
Adamshame

----------


## John Flynn

There are four band naming processes I like. Method One: Take a really esoteric tune title, or part of a tune title, that is really catchy and use that as the band name. My band "Mississipi Snag," is an example, another is a local group in my area, "The Black-eyed Susies."

Method Two: Take a geographic reference and add a common old-time descriptor such as "stringband," "ramblers," "boys," "rounders," etc. Examples would be "The Ill-Mo Boys" and the "Fuzzy Mountain String Band." BTW, the geographic reference does not have to be an actual place. It may be better if it isn't. It should just sound good.

Method Three: Take two things that don't normally go #together and combine them. The less sense the comination makes, the better. Two local examples: "Cousin Curtis and the Cash Rebates" and "Miss Crystal and the Codgers."

Method Four: Use 1-3 above for social satire. Two of my favorite band names come from Birmingham, AL. "Red Mountain White Trash" takes a real geographic reference and sends-up a stereotype about people who play old-time music from the South. "Vulcan's Britches" referes to a naked statue of the mythic god Vulcan in a park in Birmingham. The use of Vulcan is meant to symbolize the city's history of steel mandufacturing. There was a debate about whether or not the city should put pants on the statue. Hence the name of the band. Both are great, great bands, BTW.

----------


## mando bandage

Folk Loar

But, I guess you'd probably have to have one.

MB

----------


## jimcarroll

Grass Itch

----------


## ShaneJ

Scotti and The Holler Tones

A. Holler Tones = redneck for "Bluegrass from where my trailer is hooked up"

B. Holler Tones = redneck for "acoustic instrument sound"

----------


## mikeomando

I like the fictional names like blank and the blank blanks, where the first blank is a fictional character rather than the name of the band leader.
Example: Lewd Leroy and the Landgrabbers.
Probably more of a blues thing than a bluegrass thing. Hey, waitaminute,
Rhonda Vincent and the Rage. (only Rhonda isn't fictional).

----------


## Crowder

I used to play in a band with a guy named Richard Tate. He was always calling the shots, so his derogatory nickname was "Dick Tater". We wanted to name the band "Dick Tate and the Dictators". But of course he shot it down.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I heard a band called Al Tuck and No Action

----------


## hellindc

The Adams Family

----------


## Scotti Adams

> I think it has to include "Mountain", "Foggy" and either "Family" or "Brothers". That kind of narrows it down.
> 
> I think if I ever had a bluegrass band I'd call it "Unleaded Grass". But I'm not very creative


...nope it doesnt have to include this stuff...the band in going to be more contemporary in nature...but with a foot in the past as well as in the future. New acoustic stuff as well as some new grass, if you will....

----------


## jim simpson

Scotti and the Big Scioto Boys

----------


## Scotti Adams

cool...Jim...but to tell you the truth...I dont think my name is going to be out front....this is more of a group effort....which is more than Ok by me

----------


## Tom C

"Bluegrass Buds" - I like that one!

----------


## handpicked

Scotti,

I've got sundown/dawn stuff on the brain as it suggests the junction between future and past.

Attempting to fire up the brainstorm generator...sputter, cough, sputter... 

Days of Future Past
Into the Sunrise
Sun Done Gone
Midnight Harvest 
__String Co.


this is tough....Good luck

Mike

----------


## BenE

Monkey Trailride

If you don't you this one I'm gonna use it for my new funkgrass project...

----------


## Scotti Adams

...neat Ben..but I dont think it will work for us...so you can use it...:0)

----------


## Dennis Schubert

On a serious note...if your band is good and you think you might be together for a while, don't pick a name that is so cute you'll grow tired of it...or even be embarrased by it a year down the road. 

A band name based on a bad pun or a raunchy double entendre gets pretty stale after while...and may even become an obstacle when trying to get those high-paying "dignified" gigs...choose something that sounds both rural and dignified, and you can't go wrong. 

But, don't tag yourself with something as passe as the "River Mountain Valley County Boys" either.

----------


## alanstewartra

Okay,Ironweed shot me down before I could post this suggestion(since it is based on a bad pun AND a double entendre) but here goes anyway,how about "THE CHIXIE DIX" or for your literary crowd "THE APES OF WRATH"

----------


## duuuude

How 'bout yer signature: "Stay Tuned"

----------


## pklima

I like food, so...

Eel & Wasabi
Goat Casserole
Goat Gristle
Army Of Cows
Pickled Horse Tongue
Roast Boar
Suckling Pig Breakfast
Wolf Tartar
Octopus Compote

The possibilities are endless, depending on how weird or rural you want it to sound. Or White Trash/Black Heart...

----------


## Tom C

Gee pklima,
 You may have well added The Turn Your Head and Coughs or
The Painful Rectal Itches

----------


## Jim M.

Miami Valley Hayride
Greene County Pickers

----------


## Jacob

Xenia Warrior Princes

----------


## Scotti Adams

you guys are great..I can see you have really done your homework on me......where I live and such....hey I might make a contest out of this....if I can find something to give away....lol.....

----------


## Flowerpot

I had a friend who wanted to start a country-techno-punk gay band, and I suggested he call it Yeehaw Massacre. I guess that name might work for straight bluegrass as well. His band never materialized... I wonder why?

----------


## BenE

The Bluegrass Holes

----------


## ethanopia

hey scotti how about these:

the Native Americans,
Quickdraw and the Revolvers
the riflemen
the Greene County Bluegrass Militia (is Xenia in Greene County?)
the Torpedos
Hot Tamale and the Burrito Boys

or one of my favorites the Grass Kickers but probably been used before...

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Tornado Alley

----------


## Fred G

The one name I got from the name generator that I liked was "The lost washboard grasscutters"

----------


## BenE

The Greene County Fugitives

----------


## handpicked

Miami Railroad
Xenia Tornado
Xenia Rapid Transit
Galloway's Cabin

----------


## Mteresko

Free Beer

You should always have plenty of people at your gigs.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..well...Bare Nakit Ladies was already taken...

----------


## Scotti Adams

imaginations run rapant here

----------


## jim simpson

Scotti,
I am sure you have already checked, but if not, it's a good idea to check Bluegrass Unimited's yearly published band list. I used to have a group called Haywire and for a couple of years I would get a call from someone asking how long we had been using the name, etc. We were local/regional so it probably didn't matter if another group also used the name. But once they got famous, we could prove we used it first, sue them, and get rich! I guess it's the only way you could make money playing bluegrass.

----------


## Walter

The Chicksy-Dicks

...whatda think??

----------


## John Flynn

Walter: LOL!

Prince is not using that symbol for "The Artist Formerly Known as..." anymore. It's up for grabs. The comedian Sinbad once said, "How do you pronounce that thing anyway...'Car Keys?'"

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Bluegrass Burners
Bushwhackers
The Strangers
Bluegrass Travelers (Too much like Blues Travelers???)
Bill's Army
Monroes Charge
Monroe's Ghost(Is that one taken?)
Bluegrass City Jam

----------


## alanstewartra

Hey Walter,you're stealing my ideas(and I thought I was so clever).I think you could add a little to Mteresko's idea an call yourselves"FREE BEER & NAKED LADIES" you would probably pack the house any where you played.Just imagine your bands new name on the sign down at your local pub with additions added underneath like "TONIGHT ONLY" or "LIVE & UNPLUGGED".C'mon Scotti whadaya think?

----------


## Scotti Adams

....while being very interesting mandoholic....I dont think thats what Im quite looking for....kinda risque if ya know what I mean...

----------


## regattagirl

Hey Scott....what's this I hear about a contest? I still like "Ohiyos" best.

----------


## Mando4Life

Stay Tuned

----------


## mandocrustacean

How about "The Strung-up String Band"

----------


## Django Fret

Where is Mandodude when you really need him? 

I'll bet he probably already played in bands with most of the names mentioned so far...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea Im thinkn about making this a contest...but at this point i dont have any prizes....Ive either sold or givin away all the things that I have no use for.....I may be coming into a load of strings sometime soon..so maybe I could give some strings away....I will have to just wait and see....but until then just keep playing...this is fun...

----------


## Garrett

Everest Mountain Boys

Higher than Clinch Mountain that's for sure.

----------


## EZpicker

Scotti is from Ohio, I think so...
The Buckeye Bluegrass Band?
The Woody Hayes Acoustic Project? (the accronym is cool -W.H.A.P.)

In a lighter vein...
String 'em up Boys (may already be taken)
Start Over (man, we've all heard that&#33

See ya over at BGR Scotti, good luck!

----------


## Mikey2

Five Fingered Pickers
Plucked Heart Strings
Strung Out Tight

----------


## mandocrustacean

The Backwoods Boys

----------


## mikeomando

(Spoken in a craggy voice): In my day, people thought up their own band names, or stole 'em off of their best friends or former lovers. (Sigh) These kids today, I tell ya...

----------


## mandocrustacean

The Ruthless Toothless Stringband!

Them wound strings don't work too well for flossin'

----------


## Roachcoach

Howz about "Phospher blonds"

----------


## Roachcoach

Sticky Pick band

----------


## ShaneJ

Now Playing

*The New Traditions*

----------


## Bobbie Dier

There was a band near me in the next county called "The Cocke County Cork Suckers". I don't think they are together anymore. You might use that name. You could call your band "The New Cocke County Cork Suckers"

----------


## OdnamNool

"Aye, aye, Captain." #(I hope that wasn't already mentioned...I'm too bleary-eyed to carefully read this whole thread...) #Good luck!

----------


## mandodude

> There was a band near me in the next county called "The Cocke County Cork Suckers".


*WHOA!!* #I ain't *NEVER* played in no band called... ahhhh... errr.... what _she_ said!

;-)

----------


## damandaplaya

Pickers Anonymous
Horse Man Yours
the mandoughnuts
the Gluebrass string band
grass stains
the acoustic accidentals

(that was fun)

----------


## OdnamNool

> Horse Man Yours


Oh look! #There's damanda! #I was wondering where daplaya dissappeared to... #_Horse Man Yours???_ #Where'd *that*  come from?

----------


## GaryM

Gaby and the pluckers

----------


## dirk van coevorden

foggy mountain breakthrough?

----------


## Sellars

> Free Beer
> 
> You should always have plenty of people at your gigs.


That's fur sure

----------


## Ted Eschliman

You don't have to look any farther than some of the thread titles in today's MC Discussion Board:

The Bolt-ons
Mando Frogs
Gibson Master Models
String Clearance
Quality of Life
Pickin' for the Last 10 Months
Distressed Mando
The Hardwoods
(and my personal favorite) 
*Hand Cramps*

----------


## Tom C

The Flowerpots

----------


## Stringbender

The Not Necessarily Bluegrass Acoustic String Band[B]

----------


## handpicked

Mandohack has the right idea...that has mucho potential. The Master Models would probably work as a band name if you took the G** off the front there.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..there is some good stuff happening here

----------


## dudleyunderhill

Engineer Scott and the Earthtones

----------


## handpicked

more brainstorming...words...random...

maple, spruce, tone ring, mossback (very big largemouth bass, if any fishermen in band), carved tops, scroll envy, tap-tuned, soundholes, pearl rosette, herringbones, 

eeek, boss coming, must feign work!

----------


## earthsave

Yep, I like "Stay Tuned" as well, or maybe "Caint Stay Tuned" if you have a banjer picker in the band.

----------


## Kevin M

I won't be using my personal fave, "Monroe Doctrine" anytime soon, but I think that's better as an album title anyway. 
Yonder Mountain String Band evolved from the Bluegrassholes - must be a great T-Shirt. 

Some other thoughts off the top of my head: 

Banjo Serial Killers
GrassMatrix
Dirk Matter and the Superstrings the Physicists will get it)

----------


## Zixar

Lessee...

If your band has a guitarist, a fiddler, a mandolinist, and an inbred retard, you could call it:

18 Strings and a G-ddamned Banjo...

----------


## MandoMichael

Classico

----------


## mtshooter

Where do you live? I heard a band from Upchuck WV, they called themselves the Vominteers!LOL!! It's True.

----------


## mandowannabe

For a while I called my group "AD Hoc Bluegrass," because we seldom had the same guys two times in a row. A lot of people didn't know what Ad Hoc meant, so we went to "That Loco Blue Grass Band." That got old so now we are playing under an old name coined by one of the guys in an earlier group. "Summer Harvest." How about something like "The Wistiful Pickers?"

----------


## Scotti Adams

> I won't be using my personal fave, "Monroe Doctrine" anytime soon, but I think that's better as an album title anyway. 
> Yonder Mountain String Band evolved from the Bluegrassholes - must be a great T-Shirt. 
> 
> Some other thoughts off the top of my head: 
> 
> Banjo Serial Killers
> GrassMatrix
> Dirk Matter and the Superstrings the Physicists will get it)


..there was a band at one time called Monroe Doctrine...I dont know if they are still in exsistance...

----------


## Zixar

"We picked up Red Man as a sponsor, so we renamed our bluegrass/poser-metal band to Motley Chue ..."

----------


## Dioptase

I think you should choose a name personal to you, or like many have suggested, to your geographic region. Two bands down here in Orlando Florida have incredibly relevant, and cool names.

The Flat Mountain Boys
and
The River Bottom Nightmare Band

Haha.. I think Flat Mountain Boys, for a Florida Bluegrass band, is simply genius. And the River Bottom.. well, if you've spent as many nights sleeping in the swamps as I have.. you'd understand.
Actually.. I first heard bluegrass camping out by a Florida River.. no, not Suwannee.. the Econlockhachee! Changed my life..

Micah

----------


## Dioptase

You'd better not use the Plum Yonder Boys,
Cause that one's *mine*

Micah
You can find me at Suwannee..
Plum Yonder Camp and Kitchen.

----------


## levin4now

Scotti, The way I picture you is how you presented yourself on page 2 of the "Post a Picture of Yourself" thread. 3 guys holding gorgeous mandos (including a '23 Loar and a '25 Fern I believe) and not a smile on your faces.

So, maybe something can come from that. Are Brian and your son in the band?

I can't think of anything good offhand but perhaps....Scotti and the Dental Records...


adm

----------


## Scotti Adams

..I kinda like that....nope neither my son nor Brian is in the band....not yet...anyway

----------


## Charlie Derrington

Hey Scotti..

If it were "Punk" Grass you could use the Monroe Shocks or even better, The Dead Lesters........

----------


## Scotti Adams

..I like the Monroe Shocks....

----------


## handpicked

The Dead Lesters is great, Charlie...just rolls right off the tongue, don't it?

----------


## jlb

Aliston Krust and Union Central
Crickel Neek
The Grass Holes

----------


## Garrett

I apologize in advance:

Neverland Ranch Boys

----------


## Charlie Derrington

How about Curley Seckler and the Seck Pistols?

----------

The Grits & Gravy Grass Band (say 3 times real fast)

Backporch Wailer's

Snuff & Taters

 The Old ##### #
(if you have female band members) *Old ##### & Tarts*

----------


## ronlane3

Dale, how about The Old Fart and the Outhouse band.

----------


## Bill James

SadMan WhoSang and the Axe's of Evil

Dang where'd that come from, I gotta get some rest!

----------

Ron....I'd be afraid of a typo...

The Old Fart in the Outhouse band

----------


## wolfsong

How about Dead stringers?

----------


## mad dawg

How about something cheerful like _Broken Heart and the Lost Loves_.

----------


## MOP

and "petroleum stringband" ?

----------


## Karen Kay

I've always liked "3 out of 4 Musicians"

----------


## Flowerpot

What a tremendous amount of creativity on this thread -- I love it! I still think mandohack's approach is a definite winner -- taking names from the thread titles! Here's some more recent ones:

The Dawg Pound
Tunings and Innovations
The New Digital Bluegrass Clocks
The Strange Ebay F5's
The Rattlesnake Tails
In Need of a Teacher
The Bar Pole Pickups
The Peg Winders
MandoCowboy and the Strap Wraps
The F Hole Cutters
String Clearance
Michigan Hardwood
The Tapered Pegheads

I like it, I really do.

----------


## ronlane3

Dale, I guess you are right about that. My band is the Outcast band, and one of our friends introduced us one night as the outhouse band.

----------


## daikon

Methyl, Ethyl and the Keytones

----------


## Chris Cantergiani

The Epicac Mountain Boys.

(See... 'Syrup of Epicac' is used in first aid kits to induce vomiting. It's gotta come from somewhere, right? That way, if your band blows chunks, at least the audience will know what they're getting into.)

Chris

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Im glad to see this thread is still active....we still havent decided yet..I have taken a few of the suggestions to the other members though....

----------


## Bob Sayers

Long about 1825,
I left Tennessee very much alive.
Never woulda made it through the Arkansas mud,
If I hadn't been a-riding on the...

Tennessee Studs.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..we are far from being studs..lol....

----------

Tennessee Dud's ??

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thats better Dale....

----------


## John Flynn

There is a thread title that just came up in the Equipment section of the board that I think would be a great band name, I'm not kidding:

"Rusty Tailpiece and the Tuners"

----------

How About #"Draggin Our Wagons"

----------


## mpeknox

i've always liked "The I Can't Believe it's a Band Band"...funny, nobody else seems to like it :Frown:

----------


## handpicked

Hot Sauce
Circle the Wagons

----------


## Tom C

I'm in the same situation, looking for a name. I've been pushing my friends for
'Bent Strings'

----------


## earthsave

Caint Stay Tuned

----------


## mad dawg

How about a Bluegrass-themed boy band: "The Back_woods_ Boys".

----------


## BlindJellyRufus

Heres a few:
Sublime Tortoise
Mangled Spinach
Forest Green Counselor
Decent Quiver
Leaving Hail
Perfect Abraham
Extra-Strength Parakeet
Bluegrass of the Bizarre
Bluegrass Ozone
Prickly Bluegrass
Rabid Jerky
Grits Soup
Ignorant Brother
Ninth Knuckle
Grits Reactor
Mandolin Hill
Western Sandwich
Mangled Mandolin
Guitar Hank
(Name of your State, County, anything) Bluegrass Fiasco

Good Luck!
Nick Picard

----------


## aimee

How 'bout

Mando-frogs at the wheel
or
Scotti and the grommetts?

----------


## levin4now

Scotti,

Forgive me if you've covered this in the thread and I missed it.....Did you decide on a name? Was it "Kentucky Ridge" or is that another band.

Alan

----------


## Scotti Adams

..that was another band..I helped them out on their Cd and played a few gigs with them....thanks for the inquiry..I still havent come up with a name for the band that Im putting together...even though there has been some great suggestions in this thread....6 pages and goin strong..

----------


## mandofiddle

Here's a couple...

97 Octane
The Grasslanders
Lone Grangers
Granger Station
Green River Bluegrass

----------


## AmosMoses

Too bad Homer Simpson used the name 'The B Sharps'

I always wanted to call our band 'Legends in our own Minds'

----------


## mad dawg

Here's one inspired by both "O Brother", and my Australian Shepherds Jack and Arnie*: _The Fuzzy Bottom Boys_

(*Note: Arnie is named after Arnold Palmer -- _Palmer_!)

----------


## blammo

How's about"The Well-Hungover Bluegrass Boys"

----------


## Ken Berner

Ate at a Central FL eatery called "Stumpknockers"; not bad for a band name. Bee Flatt (no kin to Lester or them Rascals) might work. OR . . . .

Ohio Wire Company
Rootstrings
Middle Age Crazy
Simon Kenton's Revenge
Bucket of Buckeyes
Jonah And The Wailers (not original)

Best wishes for a great Christmas, Scotti!

----------


## mad dawg

Or borrow from the Simpsons, and call the band _The B Sharps_.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..best Wishes to you Ken...as a well as all you other fine folk out there........you all have been a big help in the name quest.... # ~Scotti~

----------

Free Willy and the Whalers

----------


## John Flynn

Maverick: LOL!

How about**: "Free Willy's Funeral"

----------


## mandofiddle

... or perhaps "Willy's Free"

----------


## neal

I've always thought that "The Winking Sphincters" would be a good name.

----------


## Ken Berner

Hey neal, weren't they some unholy group out of Egypt? I think their b@njO picker was sort of half-fast and the bass player used to be with the Semi-noles down in the Clearwater area.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..how about the Southern Ohio Satellites...??? S.O.S. for short

----------


## John Ritchhart

Scotti,here are some locally turgid references:
"1974"
Xenia Phobia
Jade Canton 
or 
My own favorite - We Happy Few
Turgid Reference
Cubs Lose, Cubs Lose
Bleeding Gums Murphy
Dixie Chits and the Marketing Disaster
The Gibson Flowerpots
The Jeb&W Bushwackers
The Scotti Plectrum Project
Snide Remark and the Double Entendre

----------


## Dru Lee Parsec

Poltry in motion
Manley Mann (a 60's retro british pop bluegrass band)
The green mountain taxi dancers. (for some reason the phrase "Taxi Dancers" just seems cool)
No Way Ooot (Ooot rhymes with "Loot". It's a Canadian band)
Catherine Turner Overdrive
Atomic Death Monkeys

Of course, non of these are as bizarre as bands that I've actually played in:

Jonny Monza and the flaming ponies of death
formerly: Jonny Monza and the ponies
formerly: Jonny Monza
or
Blind Melon Daquari and the Continental Breakfast (all star blues review)

With the Return Of The King now showing I expect to see a bunch of bands called "Middle Earth" again. Did you know that before the band Boston was called Boston they were "Middle Earth"?

But can you beat these REAL band names:
Hammers of Misfortune
Type O Negative
Unholy Cadaver (the former name of Hammers of Misfortune)
Gwar
Slough Feh
Pink

----------


## MOP

I think there are many names of bands on this site:
http://www.ibluegrass.com/bg_links.cfm

(Many of them looks to the names I read on that thread)

----------


## neal

Ken, that was the "Winking SpinXters" #The Winking Sphincters were a band formed by a group of proctologists. Remember that top 40 hit with the line "can't write with my thermometer, some #a**-***e #has my pen"? #Real popular among MDs and 6th graders.


Dead Lesters....Charlie!

----------


## Hoovetone

Killur Turkeys
Sixteen Tons

Some that I've suggested for convention pick-up bands.
         Tony

----------


## Scotti Adams

hey Jacob....now why didnt think of that....Brilliant!!

----------


## mad dawg

Dru: _my_ favorite so far is your _Poultry in Motion_. LMAO!!!

----------


## Roachcoach

Phospher Blonz

----------


## mandopoet

How about Ned Beatty and the Lonely Mountain Boys?

----------


## AspiringLuthier

Some friends tried to use the name The Fiddling Gyno and his Bushmen at a local competition once but the judges wouldn't let them. Can't imagine why.

----------


## earthsave

Dang it, aint you picked a name yet?

----------


## John Flynn

Yeah, come on Scott, pick a winner!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Im likin Stone Road..thats the road I live on...and one I thought of myself..Random Choice....thats about as vague as I can get

----------


## Michael H Geimer

How 'bout *Daddy Claxton*?
... and I'm thinkin' to suggest *Pancake Breakfast* as a name for my current BG group ... of course we'd have to come up with *The Pancake Breakfast Breakdown*.

----------


## LeftCoastMark

Geeeez. What kind of poet are you?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..drum roll please.....Random Choice....it is

----------


## OdnamNool

Snob Hobbin?

----------


## mandodude

> How 'bout *Daddy Claxton*?


Benignus,

Been there... done that!

This shot's from one of my old bands, circa. mid-70's (really... honest... _I ain't kiddin'!)_. Note the name of the band posted on the barn.

Oh... which one is ol' M'dude? Let's just say that the _good guy_ always wears a white hat!

;-)

----------


## OdnamNool

Yeah...right...I still think it's the dude wearin' glasses...

----------


## OdnamNool

(hatless)

----------


## OdnamNool

Yo! Dude! Whoever you are...you're a cool cat!

----------


## Aprilibre

Is it too late to suggest Shaved Fennel?

----------


## peterbc

After playing 'I want it my way' (as a joke, i swear!) with a friend of mine, we decided we'd be the newest boy band sensation. I think it was the Nickleback Creek Boys or something...

----------


## Ken Berner

Scotti, as a last resort: "Janet's Jug Band".

----------


## Stringbuster

Here's what we call our little group of Old Timers here in Nova Scotia: The All-Bran Breakfast Bluegrass Band.

----------


## diamond ace

how about the bluegrass holes. lol

----------


## Kirby161

Little Peter and the Four-Skins.
Draw in the chicks, and the pervs, and me.

----------


## danmills

diamond ace suggested "the bluegrass holes", but I feel compelled to point out its similarity to the name of my friends' band in Maine: The Grassholes. I'm not making this up. They have a regular gig at Silly's restaurant in Portland.

----------


## Mandodoc

B Natural
The G Strings
Stubby and the Long Necks
Atkins and the Low Carbs
Swing and the Beats
The Swinging Beatniks
LOL and the Jokes
Nothing Happens
Stuff Happens
Press and the Wrinkles
Wanderin' and the Lost
Gravel and Screech
Screech and the High Tones
Shake and the Quakes

STOP ME, STOP ME

jon

----------


## Mandodoc

I thought of about a dozen more but I really liked:
Cattail and the Rockers

jon

----------


## Bobby Brite

What about ALTER CRICKET!! Thats a great name.

----------


## Frankmc

I like Stone Road. Sounds like it has a history already. Implications of all the bluegrass stories past with " we're still walk'n it" thing goin on. Scotti if you do not want it can I use it? 

Thanks, Frank

----------


## Scotti Adams

..sure Frank..its all yours.....thats actually the name of the road I live on..

----------


## Dan Cole

How about "Buster Hymen and the Penetrators? or is that already a band?

----------


## Dan Cole

Never mind, A quick search and thats an established Rock/Alternative band. Get a load of the member's names:
Buster Hymen - Lead Vocals, Drunken Ramblings 
12 Inch Nick - Guitar, Girly Yells 
Whorey Corey - Bass, Bad Backups 
Spike The Impaler - Drums, Orgasmic Facial Expressions

----------


## Scotti Adams

..for some reason this doesnt suprise me

----------


## mandoJeremy

I actually think it is very disgusting and absolutely disrespectful! And I am not even a female!

----------


## mandoJeremy

But.....it doesn't surprise me either Scotti!

----------


## futrconslr

Ned Narley and the Nine Nasty Nosepickers.

Of course you would have to expand the band to the same size as Kentucky Thunder.

or...

Chinese Eyed and The Foggy Bong Water Boys?

----------


## mandoJeremy



----------


## diamond ace

you can stop looking i've got it!!!!!!!!!!

        FISH BISCUIT

----------


## TheNaivePicker

> Cubs Lose, Cubs Lose


 I resemble That remark!!! # 

Ive always thought of calling a band "Speed Limit" I think its rather cacthy 
 Lets see:
Ethical Pickers
(or!) Un-Ethical Pickers
The Logical Few
 Wrong Way
Forever Enduring
 Classy Clickers
The Flat Tires
 The Pickin' Wonders
Rest Assured
 Bells and Whistles

Ok Im just making these up as I go, yes i know, they suck.

----------


## jim simpson

Bands I've been in, honest!
Black Cat Stray, Country Fresh, Togary Mountain Boys, Blackberry Blossom, Sugar Free, Culture Shock,
Suburban Legend, Trevor and The Tremblers, Haywire, Choppin' Wood

----------

